

Prolonged traffic stops violate the Fourth Amendment - Errorcod3
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/breaking-supreme-court-rules/

======
patent
[http://www.local10.com/news/does-flier-safeguard-drunk-
drive...](http://www.local10.com/news/does-flier-safeguard-drunk-
drivers/32680400)

------
pc2g4d
This seems like great news---a small but meaningful check against police
powers.

